# Lay it on me



## Bean_counter (Dec 23, 2018)

thanks for the help on the other form I made. Currently it is in the finishing process which takes me a long time to complete.

Up for critiquing is this hollow form vase/urn. Stands about 6-7” tall and about 1/4 thick all the way down. Inside is not very smooth as I was starting to get a little chatter. I did make a small opening in the bloodwood to prevent pesky fingers checking out the interior. Wood is mesquite with bloodwood collar. Fill is epoxy and turquoise. Finish will come later and will be lacquer. Once complete it will go in my case. Lay it on me please.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 23, 2018)

I love all of it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 23, 2018)

Love the shape and proportion. I like the very fine grain where it blends from the neck down of the bloodwood and segues to the shoulder of the mesquite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2018)

Like I said in the text, I love it. The only thing I would say, and I think this is just my preference, is I would've used some bigger pieces of turquoise to fill the large void. It's a great piece Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 23, 2018)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 23, 2018)

So this is the nittiest of nits to pick, but because you've made this so darned good there's nothing else to critique on ... 

There's something about the form of the bloodwood piece around the rim: it starts at the mesquite and follows the most beautiful curve all the way round to about where the bloodwood fades a little. Then it looks to me as if it becomes a straight line to the rim. My eye wants it to continue on that outward trajectory -- or stop at that point, which I think would also work well.

Tony's suggestion about larger pieces of turquoise is a good one -- it means that any break between the wood and the stone looks planned.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2018)

Beautiful piece, but I kind of agree with Duncan about the collar, I think it needed to be shorter. About half of what it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2018)

Pretty tough to find anything big to improve upon because it is such a nice looking piece. I can see Duncan’s point about the collar, but I don’t mind it the way it is. The bottom of the form seems to straighten out a bit in the lower third( possibly an optical illusion)... continuing the curve into the foot might improve the form. Rounding the edge of the foot a bit more would give it some visual lift, but it’s already a graceful form.

I wonder about the colors over time since the mesquite will probably take on a red tone. BTW, is that honey mesquite or velvet mesquite?

At the end of the day, I think you’ve made a very graceful, well-proportioned piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 23, 2018)

Good looking piece! Nice form, I agree with Tony though, I like to mix up the size of the aggregate, just looks better IMO, and If I'm adding fill, I like to fill all the voids, if there is bark in them that seems like it might be a problem, I pick it out, and sometimes alter the shape of the voids more to my liking with a dremel. Bigger rocks in the matrix can be a problem if your trying to turn the fill down to level on the lathe. I use old files to fare it back down to flush, then sand, all off the lathe. This is also a handy tool for that, a diamond rasp for tiles, the epoxy will load it up some, but it cleans out with a sanding belt eraser/cleaner . Just some stuff I have learned about inlay, FWIT.....

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 23, 2018)

duncsuss said:


> There's something about the form of the bloodwood piece around the rim: it starts at the mesquite and follows the most beautiful curve all the way round to about where the bloodwood fades a little. Then it looks to me as if it becomes a straight line to the rim. My eye wants it to continue on that outward trajectory -- or stop at that point, which I think would also.



Thanks Duncan. I completely see why you’re saying and I definitely agree with you. Thanks for the great criticism


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 23, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I wonder about the colors over time since the mesquite will probably take on a red tone. BTW, is that honey mesquite or velvet mesquite?
> !



Thanks Doc. I believe it is honey mesquite which is native to my area. I know some people make jelly out of the beans. Any idea @Tony


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 23, 2018)

@barry richardson 

Thanks Barry. Where do you find the bigger matrix? eBay? What size do you typically use. I like the file ideas I tried some with my HSS tools and it immediately dulled them


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 23, 2018)

So...I’m not finding anything wrong! I love it! 

What are you doing with this piece?


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 23, 2018)

Bigg081 said:


> So...I’m not finding anything wrong! I love it!
> 
> What are you doing with this piece?



Thanks. I’m wanting to move more into this type of work. This one will just go on the shelf once the finish is on it.


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 23, 2018)

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks. I’m wanting to move more into this type of work. This one will just go on the shelf once the finish is on it.


Can it go on MY shelf????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2018)

@DKMD it is Honey Mesquite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 23, 2018)

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks. I’m wanting to move more into this type of work. This one will just go on the shelf once the finish is on it.


Don’t rate it funny. I’m serious. When someone wants to purchase your work that means it’s worth your time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 23, 2018)

Bigg081 said:


> Don’t rate it funny. I’m serious. When someone wants to purchase your work that means it’s worth your time.



I really appreciate it but since this is a first of mine I’d really like to keep it. But I am flattered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 23, 2018)

Bean_counter said:


> I really appreciate it but since this is a first of mine I’d really like to keep it. But I am flattered.


Fair enough. Keep it forever. I will purchase the next!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 23, 2018)

Awesome! 

Not much to say like others have said. 

I first looked at it and thought if any a smaller foot with more curve like the doc said. The collar didnt catch my eye until I read comments and went back and looked (could be a mind trick now) but it is a touch tall for the difference in color to the body. These all are just super fine critiques... overall it's a nice looking piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 23, 2018)

I like the form, but the collar's color pulls the focus up and away from the main vase. I think a solid black collar might have been a good option here. Not much too pick on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 23, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Not much to say like others have said.
> 
> I first looked at it and thought if any a smaller foot with more curve like the doc said. The collar didnt catch my eye until I read comments and went back and looked (could be a mind trick now) but it is a touch tall for the difference in color to the body. These all are just super fine critiques... overall it's a nice looking piece!



Thanks Cody. Did your openers show up?


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 23, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> I like the form, but the collar's color pulls the focus up and away from the main vase. I think a solid black collar might have been a good option here. Not much too pick on.



Thanks Karl. Was shooting for something a little different.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 23, 2018)

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks Cody. Did your openers show up?



Not yet, just checked tracking and it says they will be here tomorrow. I'll let ya know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 23, 2018)

I love everything about it; the shape, the contrast, the turquoise and the figure in the mesquite.  Beautiful turning. Did you mate the bloodwood after hollowing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 23, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I love everything about it; the shape, the contrast, the turquoise and the figure in the mesquite.  Beautiful turning. Did you mate the bloodwood after hollowing?



Thanks Lou. I did make it afterwards and honestly don’t think I will do that again. The collar was kind of an afterthought


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Beautiful piece Bean... Concur with previous input; very good points made. You're definitely on the right track.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 24, 2018)

Michael, I've looked at this piece 4-5 times now since you posted it. My thoughts are as follows.
The wood is a very nice piece of Mesquite.
The filler is very nice, and the color is exceptional. Disclaimer; I'm colorblind.
Like Barry stated about voids,_ "if there is bark in them that seems like it might be a problem, I pick it out, and sometimes alter the shape of the voids." (B.R.)_
The color of the collar enhances the mesquite.
When viewing the picture you posted, my monitor gives me a view of the top of the collar at the top of the screen. The bottom of the screen mates up with the little knot at the right of the bark inclusion. What I get is a screen that is 8 5/8' tall. This gives me the opportunity to assess the hollow form in sections by scrolling. What I did is scroll it until the collar was only 3/4" tall, and the bottom was at the small bark inclusion on the left. What I saw was absolutely wonderful curves that made this form a (I hate using perfect in any woodworking discussion, but,) PERFECT shape. Below that, it looks like the side straightens and takes away from the rest of the piece. 
As others stated, the foot could have been turned in a little. 
This is what I see. Thanks for posting this piece in the critique section. When are you going to apply a finish? Hopefully it will be a clear finish.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2018)

Bean_counter said:


> @barry richardson
> 
> Thanks Barry. Where do you find the bigger matrix? eBay? What size do you typically use. I like the file ideas I tried some with my HSS tools and it immediately dulled them


If your looking into getting into it in a big way, search ebay for "chalk turquoise" or "rough turquoise" you can get it by the pound, there are quite a few sellers. No point on spending money on jewelry grade (basically harder) turquoise, your going to crush it up anyhow, and chalk turquoise is easier to work with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2018)

Mike, looks good to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 24, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Michael, I've looked at this piece 4-5 times now since you posted it. My thoughts are as follows.
> The wood is a very nice piece of Mesquite.
> The filler is very nice, and the color is exceptional. Disclaimer; I'm colorblind.
> Like Barry stated about voids,_ "if there is bark in them that seems like it might be a problem, I pick it out, and sometimes alter the shape of the voids." (B.R.)_
> ...



Thanks Jerry you nailed it on the size of the collar. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 30, 2018)

Bean_counter said:


> thanks for the help on the other form I made. Currently it is in the finishing process which takes me a long time to complete.
> 
> Up for critiquing is this hollow form vase/urn. Stands about 6-7” tall and about 1/4 thick all the way down. Inside is not very smooth as I was starting to get a little chatter. I did make a small opening in the bloodwood to prevent pesky fingers checking out the interior. Wood is mesquite with bloodwood collar. Fill is epoxy and turquoise. Finish will come later and will be lacquer. Once complete it will go in my case. Lay it on me please.
> 
> View attachment 157537



Hello Bean counter,

Beautiful.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 1, 2019)

There are a few things I don't like about the piece:

First, though, not a criticism, that's not bloodwood, it's African paduak.

The collar is almost symmetrical perpendicular to the turning axis. It looks better if it's asymmetrical.
I don't care for the turquoise filler
The lack of transition pieces between the collar and main piece detracts from the design; e.g. having a black/white/black veneer stack up between them would improve it


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 1, 2019)

Steve Smith said:


> There are a few things I don't like about the piece:
> 
> First, though, not a criticism, that's not bloodwood, it's African paduak.
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve. I was going off what the label on the wood said. I agree about having some kind of transition piece between the mesquite and paduak. Curious on why you don’t like the turquoise? Should be chunkier? Just don’t like turquoise?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 1, 2019)

African Padauk has a distinct sweet smell when it's cut. Do you remember if it did. I cut some figured padauk for @B Rogers yesterday and the smell was very fragrant.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 1, 2019)

@Bean_counter I just don't like turquoise in any turning. At least any that I have seen so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 1, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> African Padauk has a distinct sweet smell when it's cut. Do you remember if it did. I cut some figured padauk for @B Rogers yesterday and the smell was very fragrant.


Geez Larry I couldMy tell ya. BTW I’ve turned one of those curly ash bowl blanks and will get pics up soon once it buffed. Ended up being beautiful. Had a check in it though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 1, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Geez Larry I couldMy tell ya. BTW I’ve turned one of those curly ash bowl blanks and will get pics up soon once it buffed. Ended up being beautiful. Had a check in it though


Sorry about the check. I didn't see one but it could have happened after I cut and shipped it, even though I sealed the ends. I'll be glad to refund your money on that one.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 1, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Sorry about the check. I didn't see one but it could have happened after I cut and shipped it, even though I sealed the ends. I'll be glad to refund your money on that one.



Nope I live in West Texas and everything cracks here. I’m happy


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 1, 2019)

Well, if you're happy, I'm happy. I don't ever sell wood that is not fully described to the best of my knowledge. But one never knows what will happen during transit or when the board is used. 

I just cut a 4 x 4 curly maple board this afternoon that had surprise bark inclusions inside. Wasn't obvious until I cut it into sections to sell. I've also found nails buried inside lumber that showed no signs of it. Even found an old glass wire insulator in a crotch of walnut one time. A local sawmill owner told me about finding a revolver inside the crotch of a tree several years ago. It was loaded. Wonder what that was all about?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Well, if you're happy, I'm happy. I don't ever sell wood that is not fully described to the best of my knowledge. But one never knows what will happen during transit or when the board is used.
> 
> I just cut a 4 x 4 curly maple board this afternoon that had surprise bark inclusions inside. Wasn't obvious until I cut it into sections to sell. I've also found nails buried inside lumber that showed no signs of it. Even found an old glass wire insulator in a crotch of walnut one time. A local sawmill owner told me about finding a revolver inside the crotch of a tree several years ago. It was loaded. Wonder what that was all about?






I saw this one at SWAT a couple years ago, talked to the guy who turned it. He said he hit it with the chisel and stopped turning, carved out the rest of it by hand. It's a beautiful piece!

It's a horseshoe by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 1, 2019)

@FranklinWorkshops that’s crazy. At swat a couple of years ago a guy found a horse shoe in his bowl. I’ll post a pic. I’m interested in the maple with the inclusions so tag me when you list it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> @FranklinWorkshops that’s crazy. At swat a couple of years ago a guy found a horse shoe in his bowl. I’ll post a pic. I’m interested in the maple with the inclusions so tag me when you list it.
> 
> View attachment 158013 View attachment 158014



Seriously Mikey??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 1, 2019)

Tony said:


> Seriously Mikey??


I got to be faster on the trigger I guess lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 1, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> I got to be faster on the trigger I guess lol


You guys are a hoot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 9, 2019)

I very much enjoy looking at this piece good job man I personally think it would have looked cool with a light wood for top or neck of base and colored it to match tourquise or some how made it epoxy and tourquise but I think it looks great! I do think bigger chunks of tourquise loos better because you get that extra texture of the black lines and extra color of the stone it’s self not just finely crushed up I get mine at woodcraft and they are like 8 bucks for a semi good amount it has lasted me awhile

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

